# New I5 2500K build, need advice plz



## pochen23 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this forum and the whole PC building stuff. I used to just buy my computer from a dell store and go with it. However, I play game on my PC daily and would like to replace my 5 years old computer with a new one. I heard intel i5 2500k is a good starting point and did some research on what should go with it. Note that I am also new to OC, but I would like to OC just a bit for about 10-15% performance increase without putting the system in danger or shorten its life.

Case: Cooler Master Elite 430 Mid-Tower Gaming Case with Side Panel Window. (I have no idea about the case, I think if it is not performance driving, I can cut some cost in his area)

Internal USB Extension Module: None. (Not really sure what this do, but did some research and it doesn't seem to be necessary, correct me if i am wrong)

Extra Case Fan Upgrade: Maximum Enermax 120 MM case Cooling Fans for Maximum Silent Operation. (I am not sure what an extra case fan upgrade is for, but I am assume it is for extra cooling. As previously stated, I would like to have my computer run safely with slight OCing, so if this is an overkill or not enough, let me know)

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k 3.30 GHz 6M Intel Smart Cache LGA 1155

Factory OCing: Pro OC

Cooling Fan: XtremeGear Liquid Cooling System 120MM Radiator & Fan. (Again, don't want my CPU to overheat due to OCing, but if this is overkill and can be downgraded, please let me know)

Motherboard: [CrossFireX/SLI] GigaByte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 Intel P67 Chipset DDR3 ATX Mainboard w / 7.1 HD Audio. (I am not going to use two graphic card, so I am not sure if CrossFire is needed, but I can't seem to find one without. I heard Asus P8P67 Pro is good too, so if one is better than the other, let me know)

Motherboard Expansion Card: None (Do I need it?)

Memory: 8GB (2GBx4) DDR3/1600MHz Dual Channel. (I have heard 4GBx2 allows for later upgrade, but it is more expensive. If 2GBx4 can cut it, let it be. If it is overkill, please suggest a nice downgrade choice for money saving)

Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2GB 16X PCle Video Card. (This is important since I play game most on my PC, but I also don't want to overkill and spend money where I don't need to. I heard HD6950 or 6970 are good too, but again, I am mostly playing a game that is 8 years old, tho the graphic of the game is really good if you configure it, so a good video card wouldn't really be a bad thing, especially I might 2 box the game)

Dedicated PHYSX Card: None (not sure what this is)

Multiple Video Card settings: None (I heard 1 top card is better than crossfire two lower cards and can avoid a load of hard drive problem. Correct me on this if wrong)

Power Supply: 750 Watts - Corsair. (This is important I know but I don't know how much is needed for this particular setting. I heard 750-850 is good enough for most settings and that Corsair brand is great)

Hard Drive: 1TB SATA-III 6.0Gb/s 64MB Cache 7200RPM HDD. (Not sure what would be consider good yet not overkill in this area)

Hard Drive Cooling Fan: None (Do I need?)

External Hard Drive: None (Do I need?)

USB Flash Drive: None (Need?)

Powerprotector: None (Need?)

Surgeprotector: Ultra U12-40629 7 outlet surgeprotector. (My place can have power outage sometimes during the day, I have my PSU destroyed like that before, so I definitely want something in this area. Let me know if this is not needed or not effective against surge)

Optical Drive: Sony 24X Double Layer Dual Format DVD+R/+-RW+CD-R/RW Drive. (Mainly going to use this for copying CD etc, can downgrade if similar cheaper product is available)

I think that's about all. This is definitely the peak price range I would like. If I can rid $100-200 without hurting the performance I would do it. I also would like the system to run as stable and safe as possible. The most important is the synergy of all the parts. I don't want certain areas to be overkill or underkill and hence lower the overall performance.

Long post and I am sorry about that. Thank you for any possible input.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Liquid cooling is an unnecessary and expensive endeavor. Air cooling is quite sufficient and no concerns over leakage. 
2X2GB is more than enough for any game and most all apps.
A 750W SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair is ebnoiugh power for the GTS 560.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not sure what your budget is, nor where you're at in your budget (although you say you're at the top of it). You look like you're pulling this info off a site that likely builds it for you. If you order the parts yourself from somewhere like Newegg and assemble it yourself, you will likely save some money, and you know exactly what it is you're getting.

Dropping the liquid cooling as well as down to 4GB of RAM should save you some money.


----------



## pochen23 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. I was thinking about building it myself, but I really lack the skill and knowledge to do so and an afraid to mess up, especially the OC part. I will have to see how much money I can save if I just buy these stuff from newegg. I am currently setting this up on cyberpower website, so I am not sure if they are decent with their price or not. If not, what would be a decent alternative place to build this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Be very careful with CyberPower. They, as well as many online builders, tend to use lower quality parts and particularly for PSU's. Be sure you get a brand name and model number for every piece of hardware.


----------



## pochen23 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you again for your concern. I made sure that I picked the brand name option on almost all parts, but if they decide to screw me over and put a fake part in there, I can't really do anything...

For PSU, I selected: 750 Watts - Corsair CMPSU-750TX 80 Plus Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready

I know the PSU needs to be Corsair, it is just matter of getting the real thing.

In addition to that, which air cooling fan do you suggest?

They have:
Intel LGA1156 Certified CPU Fan & Heatsink

Xion HP-1216B Five Heatpipes Direct Core Contact Copper Heatsink CPU Cooling Fan (Extreme Silent at 20dBA & Overclock Proof) (Extreme Silent at 20dBA & Overclock Proof)

XtremeGear Ultra Triple Heatpipes Cool Copper Heatsink CPU Cooling Fan (Extreme Silent at 20dBA & Overclock Proof)

CoolerMaster V6 GT CPU Cooler (Nickle Plated Double-V Heatpipe w/ Color Changing LED Cap)

Thermaltake V1 Gaming CPU Cooling Fan (Excellent Overclocking + Silent Proof + Smart CPU & System Thermal Monitor)

Thermaltake SpinQ Gaming CPU Cooling Fan (CLP0466)

Thermaltake FRIO Overclocking Cooler Fan (CLP0564)

Those are their air cooling fan options.

For PSU, they have the following for 700-800W range:

700 Watts - CoolerMaster Silent Pro Gaming 80 Plus Power Supply

750 Watts - Corsair CMPSU-750TX 80 Plus Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready

750 Watts - Corsair Professional Series CMPSU-AX750 Gold 80 Plus Power Supply

750 Watts - Thermaltake TR2 RX Modular 80 Plus PSU - PN: TRX-750M

750 Watts - Thermaltake W0308RU EVO_Blue Series w/ A-PFC

750 Watts Thermaltake Toughpower Grand TPG-750M Gold Modular 80 Plus Power Supply

775 Watts - Thermaltake Toughpower XT TPX-775M Modular 80 Plus Power Supply

800 Watts - XtremeGear Gaming Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready

800 Watts - CoolerMaster Silent Pro Gold 80 Plus Power Supply (80+ Gold)

Some of them are pretty pricey.

I think for both parts, as long as they run safely and smoothly, it is good enough for me. And I know those are vital parts so if you think certain selections need to be made, don't hesitate too.

Thank you again for the information.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Corsairs are the only PSU I would use from that list.


----------

